# Devestating news today about Ms. Hannah



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

It has been exactly 1 yr & 3 months since Ms. Hannah under went surgery for 3 mammary gland tumors ( all malignant carcinomas)and now today are beautiful little girl (that we haven't had even 2 full yrs yet) will once again be under going surgery for a new tumor on Tuesday Nov 22nd. There was a less the 1% chance of the cancer coming back. Although, we knew it could happen my husband and I were not ready for the news today when we took Hannah to the vet's to check the lump we found on her last night. Like last time it came up quick (many here will recall the first 2 came up quick last time and with-in 7 days she had a 3rd the day of her surgery). It is fully attached to her nipple but further down on her tummy this time. It is about 1/2" long,thick & discolored, but so far not causing any discomfort(they didn't last time either). At this point she is on high dose antibiotics until surgery, we have increased her daily vitamin dose to strengthen her immune system as much as possible and preparing for what is to come. Friday we are taking her back for a recheck and picking up pre-op instructions and then we will be anxiously awaiting for next Tuesday. Given her history we did ask the vet point blank if he thinks she will make it through the surgery ok and he said he believes she will, but of course there are no guarantees given her age and the circumstances. Needless to say, I was crying all the way home and my husband was beside himself...like our whole world was ripped out from under us and Hannah. It just seems so unfair that her second chance/ new lease on life could be in jeopardy of being taken way from her. There isn't anything we haven't done including home cooked diets, vitamins, consistant blood work and check-ups etc etc etc plus all the TLC & spoilings a dog could ask for and yet this happens. I just can't stop asking myself why our Hannah. Sorry I am rambling now!

The irony of all of this is that about 2 months ago I was posting on Facebook and here about the fact Hannah had been tumor/cancer free for 1 yr and that once again I wanted to thank everyone who donated to,prayed for Hannah's recovery and followed her progress. I had also posted this recently : http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/64506-november-pet-cancer-awareness-month.html *makes me feel like I jinxed her. 

Anyway, I am asking everyone here once again for prayers and lots of them. I firmly believe all the prayers Hannah received the 1st time is part of the reason why she made a full recovery. Not to mention her excellent vet and lots and lots of round the clock care at home...which we are fully preparing for again. Surgical recovery will take 3-4 weeks and biopsy results will take 7-10 days which is also when her stitches should be able to come out. I will update everyone as everything progresses. Thanks for listening and as always thanks for being here.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh no! Will definitely be praying for her! I do hope she comes through this okay.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, no...Bless her little heart...

Please keep us posted!

Hugs to little Hannah!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

oh no! not little Hannah Banana! she's such a sweet little Chi and spreads such
Sunshine everywhere she goes. this is just not fair :sad5:
Please keep us posted and know that you and Hannah are in my thoughts and prayers
for a full recovery.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so very sorry about the awful news. 
I wish little Hannah a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!
I will keep her in my thoughts. HUGS to you, and a kiss to your little girl.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

You and pretty little Hannah has all my prayers for a smooth surgery and a fast recovery. You didn't jinx her, it's just that these things happen. *big hugs*


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Hang in there. Praying for everyone!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You will all be in my thoughts !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear such bad news Laura. I know how much you and Ralph love her and cherish her. She is lucky to have you and to have had such wonderful care. I am confident that the vets will take great care of her. Keep us posted.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this. I will pray for Hannah. Hope this will be her last surgery and the cancer will be gone forever.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hang in there sweetie, she's got the best parents and an amazing following. We will be praying and sending all the love and good thoughts that we can. She is one special little girl and we just need another little miracle for her. We are all here for you honey.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Laura, I am truely so sorry. I will be sending prayers for a positive outcome and many (((((HUGS))))) to you. Please keep on posted on sweet little Hannah


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Sending an immense amount of healing vibes from both Bijoux and myself we are praying for her


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

:sad: You're in my thoughts & prayers! I know exactly what you're going through! Did this with Shayley last year. It's so stressful and scary. I wish the best for your sweet girl.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ohhhh Laura hunni so sorry to hear this I will be saying lots of prayers for miss Hannah (((hugs)))to you both xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope all goes well for her and i hope everything goes ok,will be thinking of you both


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

Sending loads of positive, healing,prayers and thoughts to you both, stay strong hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep strong xxxx
Lots of hugs from me and my fur-kids xxxxxx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil' Ms. Hannah, 
I understand all about Cancer... I have had it twice ... it is 'beatable'...stay positive, GF.... 

keep us informed.... we all love Ms. Hannah on here!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

We are praying for Hannah stay strong!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thinking of you and ralph, laura and of course hannah
xxxx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. It is so comforting to know that everyone here understands and supports fellow members and their precious chis through the rough times. As I know more I will certainly update all of you. Friday like I said is her recheck but I doubt that will reveal any more than we already know. In the mean time Hannah and her family sends back our love and thanks.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, little sweetheart! I will definitely pray for her and the pair of you. Will await an update.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am Praying big time for Hannah, and for you .


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Also sending positive vibes for your poor baby. x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Hannah, she is a sweet girl and she is lucky to have you and Ralph, stay strong.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I will be praying so sorry.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh no!!! Miss Hannah! I am so sorry! We will be thinking and praying for you over here!!! Stay positive!!! I'll be checking in often for updates!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sending healing wishes....


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you once again for all the prayers and support. We took Hannah for her re-check today. Our vet gave her a thorough examination and went over the everything about the surgery. Her lump has not changed much in thickness or length, but it is more discolored. He also found another much smaller lump just below another nipple. It is cause for concern given her history and will more than likely come out when she is in surgery. The first lump is going to be more difficult to remove than the three Hannah had last year because of it's location. It is attached to the very last nipple on her tummy, pretty much right between her legs>and extremely close to her "little girl parts". Our vet also said that he is almost positive that Hannah has the same cancerous carcinomas she had last year. Normally, a clean field removal is what should be done, but in Hannah's case only a 3/4 clean field can be achieved. This means the entire lump will come out, but only 3/4's of the surrounding tissue can be removed and be biopsied. So we can only hope the cancer is confined to the tumor only and has not spread to the surrounding tissue since it can not all be tested. She will also have a full blood panel done to check organ function. Her surgery is scheduled for 8am Tuesday. As for coming home the same day we still do not know yet. For now she is still on high dose antibiotics and basically getting every bit of spoiling and pampering we can give her. *What else is new

PS: quite a few of my chi friends have posted on Facebook, the same message I posted here lease repost if you own a pet or know someone who does: ♥ November is Pet Cancer Awarenes Month ♥ Please take a moment to check your pet for any lumps & bumps! The sooner found the better! ♥ ♥ Woof! ♥ ♥Meow♥ ♥ Early detection can save your pet's life!!! If you have not already shared this status please do...you never know who's pet you might save.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

i am sorry to hear about hannah. she is in our prayers.
i know how hard to see a loved one go for surgery after thinking everything was back to normal... 
please keep up updated


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Praying Praying Praying for Miss Hannah! I am so glad she is blessed with a mama like you to always check her and keep up on this stuff! I honestly have not skipped a month ever checking Shayley (my crew) since this happen to Shay last year. It's sooo important!!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry to hear of little hannahs illness comeing back i hope and pray this will be the end of her bad health and only healthy days ahead


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I hope that little Ms Hannah pulls through. This is very sad, you will be in my prayers!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I read Hannah many of the notes last night and today. 
She says thank you very much and says all of your prayers are of great comfort to her.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Miss Hannah is and deffinately will be in my prayers for a successful operation. I so hope hat she will be back hope for you to snea her a plate (tiny of couse) of turrkey and stuffing during recuperating at home.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

vicsta55 said:


> Miss Hannah is and deffinately will be in my prayers for a successful operation. I so hope hat she will be back hope for you to snea her a plate (tiny of couse) of turrkey and stuffing during recuperating at home.


We always make sure our pups and kitty get some turkey but instead of stuffing they get sweet potatoes. If Hannah is up for it I have no doubt she will get extras.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Laura, I'm so very sorry to hear this.  I will be keeping you both in my thoughts. We're all here for you! Love and lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your prayer's.


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

awww! Bless her heart (and yours)!! Praying for y'all!


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

All of my good thoughts, wishes, and blessings are with you, your family, and Hannah....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

So sorry to see this! I don't remember her exact history or age, but we are sending good wishes and healing to her!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sad to hear this  
Lord please let sweet Hannah be cancer free and healthy for the rest of her days, in Jesus' name. Amen!!


----------

